
Australia: COVIDSafe Tracking App Reviewed - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/616580532604698624/covidsafe
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://theconversation.com/covidsafe-tracking-app-
reviewed-...](https://theconversation.com/covidsafe-tracking-app-reviewed-the-
government-delivers-on-data-security-but-other-issues-remain-137249)

